# Which girl do you find more attractive?



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

fun little thread. :cena3


as the title says - pick a girl, make a new match with 2 or 3 new girls.



Jessica Chobot - former IGN host












or 

Naomi Kyle - IGN host










or

Jess McDonell - Gamespot host


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The 1st one

Sasha Banks or Charlotte?


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Sasha Banks.
----------------

Nia Jax or Tamina?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Neither?

Bruce Jenner or Charlotte?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

chemical said:


> Sasha Banks.
> ----------------
> 
> Nia Jax or Tamina?


oh god.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

I am still convinced Charlotte was born a man.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> I am still convinced Charlotte was born a man.


You don't seriously believe that, do you? :aj3


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ignoring the post that didn't answer the question...

I guess if I have to choose one than it's Nia Jax because she looks less like a man

Choose a Supergirl:

*Laura Vandervoort*




























*Helen Slater*




























*Melissa Benoist*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Laura Vandervoort


AJ Lee or Alexa Bliss


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

AJ Lee (Bliss looks meh without makeup)

-----------------------------------------------

*Susan Blommaert*


























or

*Kharma*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kia Stevens/Amazing Kong 

Arianny Celeste









or

Rachel Mcdonough


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Arianny Celeste

----------------------------

*Jocelyn Wildenstein*

















or

*Sandra Bernhard*


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Can I just take Alexa Bliss from last page

Carmella or Lita


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I made this thread 3 years ago. Better late than never. :lmao


Lita, not even close, IMO











Gal Gadot or Natalie Portman?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Portman (I would have doe Mella but whatever)

Trish or Torrie Wilson


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Torrie

Stacy or Lana?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Gal Gadot. Love that tall Mediterranean goddess.

Natalie Dormer or Emilia Clarke?



















EDIT: Fuckers stealth posting when I am trying to reply to Skippy. :armfold


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Natalie Dormer. 


Stephanie Mcmahon or Dixie Carter


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Steph

Lea Michele or Dianna Agron or Vanessa Lengies

Lea









Dianna









Vanessa


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> EDIT: Fuckers stealth posting when I am trying to reply to Skippy. :armfold


It always happens :draper2

I'm more of a Dormer kinda guy, personally, but that was a tough one


Ninja'd edit-- Dianna Agron


Alicia Silverstone or Liv Tyler circa mid 90s?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Liv Tyler

Billie Kay or Peyton Royce?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Peyton Royce

Emma or Alicia Fox?


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Alicia fox. 


Santina or Breezy Bella


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Breezy Bella. 

AJ Lee or Kaitlyn?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

AJ Lee

Katie Cassidy or Caity Lotz


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

katie cassidy

Charlotte McKinney or Kate Upton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kate Upton

Katrina Kaif









Or

Kareena Kapoor












?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Katrina Kaif

Naomi or Ember Moon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ember Moon

Rosamund Pike 









Or

Lena Headey










?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Rosamund Pike

Rita Ora









or Rihanna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rita Ora

Summer Rae or Kelly Kelly?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Kelly Kelly by far, in her prime back when she was in WWE

Black Widow or




























The Widow


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Scarlett

Battle of the Catwomen: Michelle Pfieffer or Anne Hathaway or Halle Berry


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Michelle Pfeiffer

Nicole Kidman or Kate Winslet?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Winslet

Saoirse Ronan 










or Evanna Lynch?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I would have given it to Pfeiffer on performance and Hathaway on looks


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ronan

Reese Witherspoon or Sarah Michelle Gellar?




Arkham258 said:


> I would have given it to Pfeiffer on performance and Hathaway on looks


I agree, although I thought that Pfieffer looked better in the costume because her eyes are amazing. Hathaway is more my type, tho.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Gellar

Briga Heelan









America Ferrera


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Briga Heelan

Ileana D'Cruz









Or

Shruti Hassan











?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Ileana D'Cruz

Milla Jovovich









or

Mila Kunis









IMO there is only one right answer to this question everyone who disagrees with me can got to hell


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mila Kunis

Nikki or Brie


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PaigeLover said:


> Mila Kunis
> 
> Nikki or Brie


Nikki

Liz Gillies









or

Daniella Monet


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Danielle (for nostalgia reasons)

Bruce jenner or Amber Rose?


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

Amber Rose
-------------

Sofia Vergara or Charlotte McKinney


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

McKinney

Jodie Sweetin or Candace Cameron Bure


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sweetin

Ashley Benson

or

Lucy Hale


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Benson

Riley Reid




























Lexi Belle


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Reid

Jennette McCurdy









Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Jennette McCurdy

----------------------------------
Since my last post wasn't answered yet, here we go again:

*Jocelyn Wildenstein*










or

*Sandra Bernhard*


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Funny I was gonna make a thread like this, taking all the YouTube video hostesses and seeing who people love more....

I think Naomi is kind of lame, Chobot was better.....My favorite all time was Sarah Underwood and Olvia Munn on AotS. But for sake of this thread, Jess is clearly the best one, not only at her job, but is the #1 Hilf.....Hostess I'd like to Fuck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sandra

Olivia Wilde or Jennifer Morrison


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Olivia Wilde

Courteney Cox or Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jennifer Aniston


Jennifer Aniston or Angelina Jolie?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Jennifer Aniston
> 
> 
> Jennifer Aniston or Angelina Jolie?


Jolie

Eva Green or Katie McGrath


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

McGrath.

Lucy Pinder or Rosie Jones?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Lucy Pinder

Carla Gugino or Addison Timlin?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Addison Timlin

Aly Raisman or Mckayla Maroney


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Aly Raisman

Dianna Agron OR Nicola Peltz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dianna Agron

Julia Roberts or Cameron Diaz?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cameron Diaz


Natalya or Charlotte?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Natty

Alexa bliss or Emma?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alexa

Santana Garrett or Taelor Hendrix


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Santana Garrett

Eve Torres or Eva Marie?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eve Torres


Maria Menonous or Charly Caruso?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Charly

Aly Michalka or Candice Patton


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Aly Mackalka 

Katie Cassidy or Emily Bett Rickards


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Katie Cassidy

Jennifer Lawrence or Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Scarlett.

Rihanna








VS.
Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kate, used to think Rihanna was hotter, but not a big fan of heavily tattoed women

Leanna Decker or Sara Jean Underwood


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Sara Jean!









Lita








VS.
Maryse


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll say Lita

Trish Stratus or Torrie Wilson


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie.

Pia Miller








VS.
Olympia Valance


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Miller

Felicia Day or Karen Gillan or Alyson Hannigan, 3 very popular redheads among nerds and geeks everywhere.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Gillan - Dat Nebula!

Amber Rose










Or 

Kim Kardashian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kim Kardashian

Natalie Portman









Or

Keira Knightley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Keira Knightley


Michelle Mccool or Layla?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Keira Knightley
> 
> 
> Michelle Mccool or Layla?


Layla

Kira Kosarin or Victoria Justice


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

justice 

jess from love island or amber from love island (one for the brits)


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Jess

Katherine Mcnamara or Emma stone?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Katherine McNamara

Amy Adams or Jennifer Lawrence?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Amy Adams

Angélica Celaya or Polly Boiko?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Polly Boiko

Cobie Smulders or Gemma Arterton?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gemma Arterton

Nina Dobrev or Victoria Justice


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Victoria Justice

Jeana Smith or Justine Ezarik


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Justine Ezarik

Emma Watson or Alexandra Daddario?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alexandra Daddario

Jennifer Love Hewitt or Lacey Chabert


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jennifer Love Hewitt

Bryce Dallas Howard or Emma Stone?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Emma Stone

Ariel Winter or Sarah Hyland


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ariel Winter

Italia Ricci or Melissa Fumero?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Melissa Fumero

Ashley Benson or Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ashley Benson

Priyanka Chopra or Deepika Padukone?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Priyanka Chopra

Just to spice things up

Mary Jane Watson or Gwen Stacy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gwen Stacy (I prefer Bryce Dallas Howard over Emma Stone)

Gal Gadot or Scarlett Johansson?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gal Gadot

Jenna Coleman or Karen Gillian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Karen Gillan

Liv Tyler or Evangeline Lilly?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evangeline Lilly

Michelle Keegan or Gemma Atkinson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Michelle Keegan

Eva Green or Elsa Pataky?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Pataky

Pick a bad girl

Faith Lehane - Buffy




























Callisto - Xena


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Faith Lehane

Helena Bonham Carter or Sandara Bernheart?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Faith Lehane.









Gabrielle Richens

VS.

Kelly Brook


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kelly Brook

Elizabeth Henstridge or Chloe Bennett


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Henstridge

Danielle Panabaker or Candice Patton


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Danielle Panabaker 

Jenna Coleman or Billie Piper


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Jenna Coleman easily. Prime sofia Vergara or Shakira in her prime?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vergara

Prime Trish Stratus or Alexa Bliss


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Trish Stratus

Alicia Silverstone or Heather Graham?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Heather Graham

Kesha or Lady Gaga


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kesha

Lucy Pinder or Gemma Atkinson


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Gemma Atkinson

Daisy Duke's battle -
Prime Catherine Bach vs Prime Jessica Simpson


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jessica Simpson

Emily Sears or Kara Del Toro


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Emily Sears (Y)

*Michelle Keegan*


















*Isla Fisher*










*Margot Robbie*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Keegan

Mickie James or Layla El


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James

Nikki Bella or Brie Bella?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Now Brie Bella

Billie Kay or Peyton Royce


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Billie Kay

Maryse or Lana?


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

*Maryse*



Amy Adams










Or Mila Kunis


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Amy Adams

Blake Lively or Jennifer Lawrence?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blake Lively.

Jodelle Ferland










Madelaine Petsch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Madelaine Petsch


Renee Young or Cathy Kelley?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cathy Kelley

Naomi or Natalya


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> Madelaine Petsch
> 
> 
> Renee Young or Cathy Kelley?


That's like asking whether you like blondes or brunettes because that's the only thing separating those two.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Easily Naomi


Ariana Grande or Rihanna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rihanna

Lauren Cohan or Emilia Clarke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emilia Clarke.

Holly Peers










India Reynolds


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

India

Caroline Wozniacki or Genie Bouchard


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Caroline Wozniacki

Ileana D'Cruz or Nargis Fakhri?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Ileana D'Cruz

Sable or Sunny?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sunny

Emma or Alexa Bliss?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma.

Dominique Provost-Chalkley










Lili Simmons


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

*Lili Simmons*



*Which of these 2 GLOW characters do you find hotter? *



Alison Brie












Or Britney Young


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Brie

Olivia Wilde or Jennifer Morrison


----------



## Joe Jalkh (Aug 18, 2017)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> The 1st one
> 
> Sasha Banks or Charlotte?


sasha..i just can't find charlotte attractive anymore after...ugh nude leaks


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Wilde

I see Morrison a lot on Once Upon a Time and she doesn't strike me as that attractive.

Continuing my thing for "bad girls"

Dana Delorenzo 





































Or Eliza Dushku


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eliza Duskhu.









Rachel Burr 

or

Rosanna Arkle


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

rosanna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosanna Arkle

Summer Rae or Lana?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Summer

Nikki Cross or Nikki Bella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nikki Bella

Charlotte or Sienna?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte


Michelle McCool or Stephanie McMahon?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stephanie McMahon

Nikki Bella or Maria Kanellis?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Maria

Peyton Royce or Billie Kay


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Billie Kay

AJ Lee or Bayley?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Maria

Alexa Bliss or Toni Storm


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss 


Katy Perry or Emily Blunt?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Katy Perry

Mandy Rose or Liv Morgan?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mandy Rose

Kira Kosarin or Ariel Winter


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kira Kosarin

Charly Caruso










JoJo Offerman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charly Caruso

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley or Megan Fox?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rosie Huntington-Whitely

Ashley Benson or Victoria Justice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Victoria Justice

Maryse or Nikki Bella?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nikki Bella


Alexa Bliss or Peyton Royce


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce

Allie or Laurel Van Ness


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Allie

Kate Beckinsale or Reese Witherspoon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kate Beckinsale

Emma or Paige?


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Emma 

Trish Stratus or Margot Robbie


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Trish Stratus 


Margot Robbie or Emma Stone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Margot Robbie

Mila Kunis or Jennifer Lawrence?


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Mila Kunis

Sandara Bernheart or Helena Bonham Carter?


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Helana Bonham Carter

Molly Holly or Stephanie McMahon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stephanie 'MILF' McMahon

Alexa Bliss










Mandy Rose


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mandy Rose

Cathy Kelley or Charly Caruso


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cathy Kelley

Candice Swanepoel or Behati Prinsloo?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Candice Swanepoel


Kat Dennings or Kate Upton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kate Upton

Sonya Deville or Sarah Logan?


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

None.

Bella Hadid or Emily Ratajkowski?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Emily Ratajkowski


Demi Lovato or Camila Cabello?


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Emily Ratajkowski
> 
> 
> Demi Lovato or Camila Cabello?


Demi Lovato 

Jojo WWE or Megan Fox


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Megan Fox

Alexandra Daddario or Emma Watson?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Daddario

Liz Gillies or Ariana Grande


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Liz Gillies

Ciara or Alicia Keys


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Alicia Keys.

Saoirse Ronan or Olivia Cooke?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Olivia.

Lucy Pinder 








VS.
Kelly Brook








*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Lucy. 

Danica Patrick









or 

Sabine Schmitz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Danica Patrick

Rosamund Pike or Emily Blunt?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Emily Blunt



Naomi or Alexa Bliss?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss

Sasha Banks or Bayley?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Err...Sasha...









Eva Marie 

or

Rihanna







*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eva Marie

Natalie Dormer or Elizabeth Olsen?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Dormer.









Olivia Munn

or

Olivia Wilde*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Olivia Wilde

Olivia Culpo or Hilary Rhoda?


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

Justine Ezarik. One of my favourite youtuber.
Check out her channel Ijustine here:https://youtu.be/gWMAiF-tv0o


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

emerald-fire said:


> Olivia Wilde
> 
> Olivia Culpo or Hilary Rhoda?


Rhoda

Victoria Justice or Jenna Coleman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Victoria Justice

Emily Sears or Emily Ratajkowski?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Emily Sears


Laurel Van Ness or Emma?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Emma

Lana or Alexa Bliss?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lana

Ashley Benson or Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ashley Benson

Demi Lovato or Nina Dobrev?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nina

Melissa Benoist or Laura Vandervoort


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Melissa Benoist

Amy Jo Johnson or Cerina Vincent


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Amy Jo Johnson

Stephanie McMahon or Molly Holly?


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Stephanie McMahon

Gabby Scheyen
vs
Gabrielle Hanna (thegabbieshow)


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Gabby Scheyen

Natalie Dormer

Or

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Natalie Dormer

Kaley Cuoco

or 

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Kaley Cuoco

Charlotte Flair
vs
Beth Phoenix


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Beth Phoenix



Victoria Justice or Selena Gomez


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Victoria Justice

Gabbie Hanna








vs
Sara Jay


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gabbie Hanna

Charlotte Flair










or 

Carmella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Asuka or Paige?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Paige

Margot Robbie or Jamie Pressly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Margot Robbie

Julia Roberts or Nicole Kidman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nicole Kidman

Mary Elizabeth Winstead or Zooey Deschanel


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mary Elizabeth Winstead

Alexa Bliss or Becky Lynch


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs AJ Lee


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Alexa Bliss

-

Alexis Krauss










Cristina Scabbia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexis Krauss

Kate Micucci or Riki Lindhome


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kate Micucci

Sasha Banks or Bayley


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sasha

Stephanie McMahon or Paige


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stephanie McMahon

Asuka or Gail Kim?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Gail Kim(Hottest Asian woman imo)

Trish Stratus or Torrie Wilson


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Trish Stratus

Alexa Bliss or Peyton Royce?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Peyton Royce

Allie or Madison Rayne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peyton Royce

Aubrey Plaza or Ellen Page


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Aubrey Plaza

Sara Underwood or Kate Upton


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Upton

Comic book one

Starfire or Donna Troy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Donna Troy

Barbara Steele circa 1960 vs. Jessica Harper circa 1977


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Harper

Sasha Banks or Alexa Bliss?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss

Audrey Tautou or Noomi Rapace?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Audrey Tautou 

Arianny Celeste or Rachel McDonough?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Arianny Celeste.

Blake Lively or Gal Gadot.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gal Gadot

Kairi Sane or Becky Lynch?

I will be quietly judging you from the corner.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Becky Lynch

Elizabeth Taylor or Sophia Loren ?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wildcat410 said:


> *Becky Lynch*
> 
> Elizabeth Taylor or Sophia Loren ?














Elizabeth Taylor


Winona Ryder or Christina Ricci?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Winona Ryder. Those tits are amazing. Crazy how good she looks for her age.

Jessica Biel or Jessica Alba.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jessica Biel

Carol Danvers or Janet van Dyne?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Carol Danvers 

Trish Stratus or Torrie Wilson


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Torrie

Sasha Banks or Charlotte Flair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair or Carmella


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Carmella

Maryse or Kelly Kelly


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Maryse

Melina or Mickie


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mickie

Sunny or Sable


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wildcat410 said:


> Mickie
> 
> Sunny or Sable


Sable

Becky Lynch or Leanna Decker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch

Uma Thurman or Cate Blanchett?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cate Blanchett

Demi Rose or Daisy Ridley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daisy Ridley

Gwendoline Christie or Alison Brie?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brie

Trinity Fatu or Kate Upton?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kate Upton

Emilia Clarke or Lauren Cohan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lauren Cohan

Pam Grier circa 1973 or Margaret Markov circa 1973?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Margaret Markov

Asuka or Gail Kim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ASUKA!!!










Margot Robbie or Michelle Pfeiffer?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Margot Robbie










Maddison Jaizani or Anna Brewster


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anna Brewster

Melissa Benoist or Laura Vandervoort


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Melissa Benoist

Jenny Agutter circa 1981 or Sigourney Weaver circa 1979?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sigourney Weaver

Michelle McCool or Rebecca Hickenbottom


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rebecca Hickenbottom

Christy Hemme or Candice Michelle?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Candice Michelle

Taryn Terrell or Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss

Christina Hendricks vs. Jessica Chastain


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hendricks.

Margot Robbie or Yvonne Strahovski.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Margot Robbie










Evangeline Lilly 










or

Pom Klementieff










(Wasp vs. Mantis)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Evangeline Lilly

Asuka or Mary Elizabeth Winstead?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Evangeline Lilly
> 
> Asuka or Mary Elizabeth Winstead?


You've been paying attention.

This is a tough one, but I'm going with Asuka. I find her appealing on every conceivable level. She's the epitome of cool.










Alexa Bliss or Carmella?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alexa Bliss. Carmella wasn't attractive even before she fucked her face up with those lip injections. How Vince thinks she's hot baffles me. Bliss is dynamite in the looks department. 

Becky Lynch or Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka










Wanda Maximoff or Natalia Romanova?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So basically, Elizabeth Olsen or Scar Jo...

Elizabeth Olsen. Never really got Scar Jo.

Sofia Boutella or Brie Larson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sofia Boutella

Alison Brie or Zooey Deschanel?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alison Brie in a fucking landslide. That woman is just.....my god. I don't even have the words. Nothing against Zooey but this is a spite matchup.

Margot Robbie vs Emilia Clarke


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Clarke, although Robbie has a sexier personality.


Kairi Sane










Or


Michelle Waterson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane or Asuka







Just posting these to show the contrast of what Asuka really looks like, as opposed to tv.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kairi, and it's not even close

Melissa Benoist










Laura Vandervoort


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Inconcievable! Peyton's ugly ass wishes she looked like Asuka.

Laura Vandervoort, based on that picture. I'm not looking up a ton.

Mickie James or Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James

Margot Robbie or Gal Gadot


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Gal Gadot

Leah Remini or Patricia Heaton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Margot Robbie @Emerald Fire

Patricia Heaton @Rampaige

Jennifer Garner or Beyonce


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jennifer Garner

Kairi Sane or Peyton Royce?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Kairi Sane




Liv Tyler












Or


Anne Hathaway


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Hathaway is cute as all fuck and a great actress


Elizabeth Hurley:











Kelly Brook:











Hot chicks with proper british accents - splurge spoof bam bam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Alison Brie in a fucking landslide. That woman is just.....my god. I don't even have the words. Nothing against Zooey but this is a spite matchup.


She's also incredibly nice.

Anne.

Valerie Leon circa 1971 or Madeline Smith circa 1971?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Madeline Smith

I'm running out of names to think of at this point. ~_~

Alexa Bliss vs Trish Stratus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss.

Evangeline Lilly or Mary Elizabeth Winstead (the woman I wanted for Wasp)?


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry for late edit but someone do Brook v Hurley

Almost too close to call.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

yeahbaby! said:


> Sorry for late edit but someone do Brook v Hurley
> 
> Almost too close to call.


Hurley. Easily. Looking at many of the Kelly Brook images, a few of them are pretty nice(the one you posted being one such instance), but in general, I'm just not that interested. I've thought Liz was hot since I first saw her in Austin Powers. Maybe that's influencing my decision, I don't know, but to me she's much more attractive.

Also, Evangeline Killy over M.E.W.

Lucy Pinder or Torrie Wilson


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mary Elizabeth Winstead



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Inconcievable! Peyton's ugly ass wishes she looked like Asuka.


Why would Peyton wanted to go from being an 11 minimum to being 6-7 at best?

Anyways, Caity Lotz or Katie Cassidy


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Lotz, but wow they look similar.


Speaking of:


Demi Moore











Or



Demi Lovato


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Mary Elizabeth Winstead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seriously need new eyes, lol. 

Moore

Katheryn Winnick or Natalie Dormer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Evangeline Lilly over M.E.W.


:thelist



Mordecay said:


> Why would Peyton wanted to go from being an 11 minimum to being 6-7 at best?


:thelist


Katheryn Winnick.

Aubrey Plaza or Krysten Ritter?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Natalie Dormer

Nina Dobrev or Natalie Portman


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nina

Scarlett Johansson or Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elizabeth Olsen

Peyton Royce or Paige?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> :thelist


We're not debating who's a better fit to play the Wasp, we're debating who's hotter. :shrug

Mary Elizabeth Winstead may very well be a better fit to play the Wasp. I don't know. She was good in Scott Pilgrim vs The World, despite the fact that it was a stupid movie. That's all I really know her from. Death Proof is Tarantino's only bad movie so I blocked it out for the most part.

Oh, god, Peyton, easy. Paige wasn't that hot to begin with, now she's uglier than a cow mixed with a horse mixed with a pig. When are these people gonna realize that plastic surgery is NEVER the right move?

Now for a complete, no win scenario.

Charlotte vs Sasha Banks. I feel bad for the person who has to choose next. Looking at both of them hurts my eyes.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Peyton 

Diane Kruger or Cameron Diaz

Sigh......

Sasha

Diane Kruger or Cameron Diaz


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Diane

Alexa Bliss or Mandy Rose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> We're not debating who's a better fit to play the Wasp, we're debating who's hotter. :shrug


The answer is still MEW! :thelist

Alexa Bliss

Rinko Kikuchi or Keiko Kitagawa?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> The answer is still MEW! :thelist
> 
> Alexa Bliss
> 
> Rinko Kikuchi or Keiko Kitagawa?


Yeah, not for me. Sorry.

Looking up both of them, wow. Keiko Kitagawa and it's really, honestly not even close. Keiko is extremely good looking, Rinko is...eh, just kinda plain and dull.

Kairi Sane or Lacey Evans


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kairi

Charly Caruso or Cathy Kelley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charly

Becky Lynch or Sonya Deville?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Becky.

Mandy Rose or Victoria


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mandy

At their primes: Trish or Lita


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This thread has been quite active tonight









Lita.

Battle of the petite redheads: Amy Adams or Isla Fisher


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Adams 


Gwen Stephani











Or


Lana


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Lana CRUSH!

Blake Lively or Alison Brie ?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blake Lively

Jennifer Lawrence or Sophie Turner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jennifer Lawrence

Tessa Thompson or Emily Blunt?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Emily Blunt

Asuka or Ember Moon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka 

Charlotte Flair or Kairi Sane?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka



Ridiculous. Just ridiculous.

EDIT - Oh, damn. I waited too long. Oh well, it's Kairi Sane in a stomp over that hideous bridge troll.

Scarlett Johansson vs Jessica Biel


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Scarlett Johansson. Something about her voice drives me nuts. :done

Jessica Alba or Salma Hayek?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Salma Hayek

Salma Hayek vs. Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Liz Taylor

Bo Derek or Christie Brinkley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Christie Brinkley

Sasha Banks or Bayley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bayley...

Asuka or Io Shirai?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Miss Elizabeth or Lana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Miss Elizabeth

Erika Toda or Kyoko Fukada?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Kyoko Fukada

Kyoko Fukada vs. Claudia Cardinale


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kyoko Fukada

AJ Lee or Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jennifer Love Hewitt

Alexa Bliss or Mary Elizabeth Winstead?


Watching you...


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bliss

Lynda Carter or Gal Gadot ?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wildcat410 said:


> *Bliss*
> 
> Lynda Carter or Gal Gadot ?


:thelist



Lynda Carter

Gillian Anderson or Teri Hatcher


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Teri Hatcher

Naomi or Cameron?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Naomi.

Imogen Poots or Amber Heard.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Amber Heard

Nikki Bella or Brie Bella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nikki?

Yvonne De Carlo circa 1966 or Yvonne Craig circa 1967?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yvonne "Batgirl" Craig

Cheryl Ladd or Jaclyn Smith ? (Both from their Charlies Angels era.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jaclyn Smith

Kumi Mizuno circa 1966 or Megumi Odaka circa 1994?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kumi Mizuno

Natalya or Asuka?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mickie James or Trish Stratus


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Trish.

Natalie Portman or Mila Kunis.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meg.

Not as Meg, obviously, but still, that's what I think of Mila Kunis as.

Sophie Turner or Emilia Clarke


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Emilia Clarke

Trish Stratus or Lita


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Trish Stratus

Alexa Bliss or Trish Stratus?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss

Sofia Vergara or Jennifer Aniston


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sofia Vergara

Mary Elizabeth Winstead or Margot Robbie?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mary Elizabeth Winstead


Velvet Sky or Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Scarlett Bordeaux

Patcharapa Chaichua or Nittha Jirayungyurn?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The first one

Jennifer Lopez or Jessica Alba


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jessica Alba

Asuka or Io Shirai?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka. I don't think Io is attractive at all. I know some people do. I don't see it. :shrug

Britney Spears or Christina Aguilera

I'm out of names, so I'm just listing old pop stars. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Britney Spears

Caroline Munro circa 1972 or Martine Beswick circa 1976?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Martine Beswick

Lucy Hale or Nina Dobrev


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nina Dobrev

Isabella Rossellini circa 1992 or Eva Green?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eva Green

Jennette McCurdy or Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Miranda Cosgrove

Alexa Bliss or Maryse?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Maryse

Alexa Bliss or Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch

Kairi Sane or Hikaru Shida?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane

Gemma Arterton or Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gemma Arterton

Debbie Harry circa 1979 or Grace Slick circa 1967?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Debbie Harry 

Christian Serratos or Allison Scagliotti?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian Serratos

Lauren Cohan or Christian Serratos


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Christian Serratos

Christian Serratos or Sydney Park


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Christian Serratos 

Christian Serratos or Lily Collins?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lily Collins

Jodie Whittaker or Yuko Takeuchi?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Jodie Whittaker

Alexa Bliss or Scarlett Bourdeaux?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss

Krysten Ritter or Barbara Steele circa 1960?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbara Steele


Nozomi Sasaki










or Fern Solo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fern Solo.

Rosie Jones or Lucy Pinder.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rosie Jones

Kate Micucci or Shelley Duvall circa 1980?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shelley Duvall 

Kate Micucci or Lindsey Stirling?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kate Micucci 

Lindsey Stirling or Kat Von D?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Lindsey Stirling

Hailey Baldwin or Sophie Turner?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Sophie Turner

Sophie Turner or Emilia Clarke?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sophie Turner vs Famke Janssen


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sophie Turner.

Alice Eve or Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alice Eve

Lzzy Hale or Maria Blink


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lzzy Hale

Morena Baccarin or Mary Lynn Rajskub?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mary Lynn Rajskub.

Chloe from 24. wens3










Shailene Woodley or Emma Watson.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Emma Watson


She-Hulk or Power Girl


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Power Girl.

Emily Blunt or Laura Vandervoort.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Laura Vandervoort


Liz Gillies or Victoria Justice


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Liz Gillies

Clea (Doctor Strange) or Scarlet Witch?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Scarlet Witch

Christian Serratos or Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Miranda Cosgrove

Motoko Kusanagi (Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex) or Riza Hawkeye?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Motoko Kutsanagi 

Michelle Waterson or Stephanie Ann Cook?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Michelle Waterson

Stephanie McMahon or Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ronda Rousey...

Janet van Dyne or Jessica Jones?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Janet van Dyne

Donna Troy or Cassandra Sandsmark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Janet van Dyne












Donna Troy

Elsa Bloodstone or Misty Knight?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Misty.

Simone Missick for a start. :sodone










Reese Witherspoon or Drew Barrymore.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Drew Barrymore

Emily Browning or Pauley Perrette?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Emily Browning.

Hayden Panettiere or Emma Roberts.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayden Panettiere 

Peyton List vs Bella Thorne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bella Thorne

Jessica Chastain or Amy Adams?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amy Adams


Dove Cameron or Kira Kosarin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dove Cameron

Lily Munster or Morticia Addams?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

gheez super creepy.....but I guess Lilly Monster, 

How about Brooke Shields vs Farrah Fawcett? at their zenith?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Farrah Fawcett


Sarah Michelle Geller or Eliza Dushku


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Geller by light years....

Saved by the Bell 

Thiessen vs Berkley?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elizabeth Berkley 

Megumi Odaka or Chiharu Niiyama?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Megumi Odaka

Katy Perry or Lana Del Ray


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Megumi Odaka
> 
> Katy Perry or Lana Del Ray


Katy Perry (although I really dislike her short blonde hairstyle. Long brunette hair all the way for her).

Ariel Winter or Sarah Hyland?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sarah Hyland.

Tatiana Maslany or Italia Ricci.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tatiana Maslany

Evangeline Lilly or Michelle Rodriguez?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Evangeline Lilly

Evangeline Lilly or Elizabeth Mitchell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evangeline Lilly

Evangeline Lilly or Michelle Pfeiffer?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Michelle Pfeiffer

Demi Lovato or Selena Gomez


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Demi Lovato

Rie Kugimiya or Rie Tanaka?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rie Tanaka

Demi Lovato or Miley Cyrus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Demi Lovato

Margot Robbie or Emily Blunt


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Emily Blunt


Katie Cassidy or Juliana Harkavy


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Katie Cassidy 

Emily Bett Rickards or Willa Holland


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Willa Holland( She's hot)

Willa Holland V Kera Knightley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Willa Holland

Bella Hadid vs Gigi Hadid


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bella Hadid

Lili Reinhart or Sophie Turner


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sophie Turner.

Baraba Palvin or Kate Upton.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Barbara Palvin










Lindsey Morgan or Marie Avgeropoulos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lindsey Morgan. wens3

Nina Dobrev or Mila Kunis.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nina Dobrev

Patricia Quinn circa 1975 or Nell Campbell circa 1975?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nina Dobrev

EDIT - Patricia Quinn

Anne Hathaway or Marion Cotillard


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Marion Cotillard

Gina Lollobrigida or Sophia Loren


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sophia Loren

Karlee Perez or AJ Lee?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Karlee Perez

Sarah Logan or Sonya Deville


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sonya Deville

Mandy Rose or Liv Morgan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Liv Morgan

Charlene Gilbert









or

Sarah Ainsley Harrison


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sarah Ainsley Harrison.

Michelle Keegan 










or 

Jacqueline Jossa.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Michelle Keegan

Trish Stratus or Mickie James


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Trish Stratus

Alexa Bliss or Layla?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Layla


Michelle Ryan or Jenna Coleman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Michelle Ryan

Mary Elizabeth Winstead or Anna Kendrick?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mary Elizabeth Winstead

Galinka Mirgaeva or Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Galinka Mirgaeva

Nikki Bella or Maryse?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Maryse

Catrina or Melissa Santos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Melissa.

Anna Kendrick or Brittany Snow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Anna, she has bigger boobs :grin2:

Layla or Michelle McCool


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Layla. 










Eve Torres or Maria Kanellis.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maria Kanellis

Shihori Kanjiya or Lucy Liu?

(Watson or Watson?)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shihori Kanjiya

Ashley Massaro or Christy Hemme?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ashley Massaro.

Kelly Brook or Gemma Atkinson.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gemma Atkinson

Kate Micucci or Allison Harvard?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kate Micucci

Lacey Evans or Beth Phoenix?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Beth Phoenix

Beth Phoenix or Becky Lynch


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Becky Lynch. :becky

Nikki or Brie Bella.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nikki?


Clea (Doctor Strange) or Inza Cramer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Inza Cramer

Jessica Biel or Blake Lively


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Blake Lively

Naomi or Lana?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Lana.

Britney Spears...








or Peyton Royce?*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Peyton

Mandy Rose or Kelly Kelly


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kelly Kelly

Beyonce or Katy Perry


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Beyonce.

Lita...








or Becky?








*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Becky


Taylor Momsen or Lzzy Hale


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lzzy Hale

Clea or Scarlet Witch?










Feel free to mock this one.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scarlett Witch

She-Hulk or Carol Danvers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She-Hulk

Kairi Sane or Io Shirai?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Carol Danvers

Becky Lynch or Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch

Renee Montoya or Kathy Kane?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kathy Kane

Bianca Kmiec or Dajana Gudic


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bianca Kmiec.

Alexa Bliss or Mandy Rose.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss

Nikki Bella or Summer Rae


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nikki Bella

Nikki Bella or Nikki Cross


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nikki Bella.

Asuka or Kairi Sane.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka :yum:

Asuka or Trish Stratus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Elizabeth Olsen or Evangeline Lilly?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Evangeline Lilly

Evangeline Lilly or Emma Watson?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evangeline Lilly

Krysten Ritter or Jessica Chastain?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Krysten










Candice Michelle or Kelly Kelly?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's a beautiful picture! Krysten should play Barbara Steele in a biopic. 


Kelly Kelly


Asuka or Becky Lynch?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Marilyn Monroe circa 1955


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka 

Asuka vs Kate McKinnon


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I actually have to go with Asuka on this one, but Kate seems like a cool chick to hang around with.



Monica Bellucci










Or


Gal Gadot


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gal Gadot 

Gal Gadot vs Margot Robbie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monica

Margot

Scarlett Bordeaux or Taryn Terrell?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Gal Gadot





Emmanuelle said:


> Monica



We need a tie-breaker. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Monica

Lita or Trish


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA

You people need eyes.

Trish

Trish vs Torrie Wilson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monica deserves it! *clap clap clap*










Torrie Wilson

Stacy Keibler or Cara Delevingne?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cara Delevingne

Sally Hawkins or Kate Micucci?

Feel free to judge me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess women who look 150 are what's in nowadays

Kate Micucci

Kate Micucci vs Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

THEY'RE BOTH UNCONVENTIONALLY BEAUTIFUL!

Kairi Sane

Christina Hendricks vs. Alison Brie


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I guess women who look 150 are what's in nowadays


:confused


In what world did prime Monica Bellucci look 150??


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alison Brie

Scarlett Johansson or Taylor Swift?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> .



Well that would make a _bit_ more sense then...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, I meant Monica. 

Sorry, she looks fucking old. :shrug

Regardless, she could look 20, she's still not as attractive as Gal Gadot, which is the point.

Scarlett Johansson

Scarlett Johansson vs Gillian Jacobs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That dot says so much.



Sorry for changing on you!



Scarlett Johansson


Mary Elizabeth Winstead vs. Katy Perry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Scarlett

Katy

Scarlett Johansson or Gisele Bundchen?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ScarJo

Chulpan Khamatova vs. Audrey Tautou


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I meant Monica.
> 
> Sorry, she looks fucking old. :shrug



and you're telling people that they need to fix their eyes? :lmao











^ If this looks super old then I'm joining a fucking Cougar dating site ASAP


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Here, I'll post it for you, seeing as you're having so much trouble.












KYRA BATARA said:


> and you're telling people that they need to fix their eyes? :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















You're really telling me you don't see the resemblance?

She doesn't look old in the pic you posted, but that's probably from 15 years ago.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> She doesn't look old in the pic you posted, but that's probably from 15 years ago.


Yeah but that's why I posted that pic to go up against Gal Gadot. I wasn't pitting 2018 Monica vs 2018 Gal...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Yeah but that's why I posted that pic to go up against Gal Gadot. I wasn't pitting 2018 Monica vs 2018 Gal..


She still looks old in the pic you posted, which isn't that one. And unless you specify a specific time period, I'm voting current.

Also, to me, no matter what she looks like, 2018, 15 years ago or otherwise, she's not as good looking as Gal. That's just all there is to it. :shrug


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Dunno who either is.
Toni Storm V Becky Lynch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Dunno who either is.
> Toni Storm V Becky Lynch.


You could Google them like I did.

The first one was the correct answer.

Becky Lynch. Toni Storm does absolutely nothing for me. I don't get it.

Becky Lynch vs Mickie James


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Audrey Tautou


PRIME Madonna vs PRIME Gwen Stephani


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PRIME Madonna 

Becky Lynch

Blair Butler or Morgan Webb?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morgan Webb

Morgan Webb or Olivia Munn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Morgan Webb

Betty Brosmer circa 1959 or Bettie Page circa 1955?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Betty Brosmer

Caroline Lowe or Katherine Webb?


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You could Google them like I did.
> 
> The first one was the correct answer.
> 
> ...


Toni is an absolute hottie man..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not really...at all.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Katherine Webb

Ryan Shamrock or Sable?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sable

Michelle McCool or Layla?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Layla

Billie or Peyton


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Peyton Royce

Emma or Peyton Royce?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peyton Royce

Eva Green or Christina Hendricks?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Christina Hendricks


1980s Helen Slater or Melissa Benosit


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

1980s Helen Slater 

Erica Durance vs Kristin Kreuk ( Smallville era for both )


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Erica Durance

Anna Hutchison or Rose McIver


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rose McIver

Sigourney Weaver circa 1986 or Gillian Anderson circa 1996?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gillian Anderson.

Peyton List #1 










vs. 

Peyton List #2. :beckylol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Peyton List #2


Michelle Keegan or Gemma Arterton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

#2

EDIT - Gemma Arterton

Peyton Royce or Billie Kay


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Peyton Royce

Sabrina Lynn or Sara Underwood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sara Underwood

Mary Elizabeth Winstead or Anna Kendrick? :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mary Elizabeth WInstead (sorry @The Fourth Wall ; )

Zoe Saldana or Karen Gillian


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Zoe Saldana

Prime Halle Berry vs Prime Rita G


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Halle Berry

Joanna Cameron circa 1977 or Barbara Feldon circa 1965?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Barbara Feldon

Taylor Hill or Barbara Palvin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Barbara Palvin.

Becky Lynch or Charlotte Flair.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Arianny Celeste or Emilia Clarke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Emilia Clarke

Claire Foy or Jessica Brown Findlay?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Claire Foy

Sara Underwood or Leanna Decker


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Leanna Decker

Pichana Yoosuk or Ai Shinozaki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ai Shinozaki

Nana Kitade or Kyoko Fukada?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kyoko Fukada

Lena Headey or Rosamund Pike


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lena Headey

Kumi Mizuno circa 1966 or Rinko Kikuchi?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kumi Mizuno, circa 1966

Ursula Andress from "Dr.No" vs Bo Derek from "10"


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bo Derek 

Carmella vs Michelle McCool?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Michelle McCool

Sofia Boutella or Patricia Velasquez?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sofia Boutella

Christina Ochoa or Alex McGregor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alex McGregor

Mary Elizabeth Winstead or Asuka?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Selena Gomez or Hailey Baldwin?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Selena Gomez

Michelle Rodriguez or Gina Rodriguez?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Michelle Rodriguez

Alycia Debnam-Carey or Ana de Armas


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ana de Armas for sure.


Jessica Alba (00s) or Elizabeth Berkley (90s)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Elizabeth Berkley

Lana or Paige


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lana

Peyton or Scarlett


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scarlett

Salina de la Renta or Aria Blake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aria Blake

Chelsea Wolfe or Micheline Pitt?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Micheline Pitt

Lana or Mickie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mickie

Alexandra Daddario or Kelly Rohrbach


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alexandra Daddario

Alexandra Daddario vs Kate Upton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexandra Daddario

Barbara Steele circa 1960 or Barbara Crampton circa 1986?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This thread goes so fast that I don't even dare post in fear of getting ninja'd. :lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Crampton 86


Denise Richards (Wild Things) or Neve Campbell (Wild Things)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Denise Richards

Amy Jo Johnson or Catherine Sutherland


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Amy Jo Johnson

Indya Marie or Tashi Rodriguez


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tashi Rodriguez

Vampira (1950s) or Elvira (1980s)?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Elvira

Christie Brinkley ( 80's ) vs Cheryl Tiegs ( 70's )


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheryl Tiegs

Lacey Turner or Michelle Keegan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Michelle Keegan.

Lacey Turner is hot as well, though. Wouldn't say no to either. :kobe4

Avril Lavigne or Cara Delevingne.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cara

Adriana Lima or Megan Fox?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Megan Fox

Sarah Paulson or Juliette Lewis?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Juliette Lewis

Toni Storm or Lacey Evans?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Toni Storm.

This one's important, cats!

Kate Micucci or Sally Hawkins?


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Sally Hawkins* is the winner.










Having said that,what is this the queen of the uncanny valley effect? Both have it but at least Sally has a nice smile and there's _something_ about her that makes my pants salute her. 

Kate on the other hand is fucking froot loops. Every photo I've seen of her is eerie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Personally, I think Kate is just the cutest little bird creature.

"F----ing froot loops" is definitely my type.

Asuka or Kairi Sane?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:asuka

Anna Kendrick or Aubrey Plaza. :mj2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can't... :sadbecky


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Anna Kendrick

(A) - Natalie Mars or Nong Poy?

or

(B) - Rose Namajunas or Paige VanZant?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Paige Vanzant by a mile. Rose looks like a 10 year old boy.

Cris Cyborg or Amanda Nunes? :x


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nunes.

Clea or Scarlet Witch?










Green rep for Clea.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Taylor Momsen or Brody Dalle?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Taylor Momsen




Anastasiya Kvitko or Abigail Ratchford


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Abigail Ratchford

Sabrina Lynn or Nienna Jade


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nienna Jade.

Yvonne Strahovski or Margot Robbie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Margot

Katy Perry or Taylor Swift


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Swift.

Mary or Madeleine Collinson?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The one without the fangs. :beckylol 

Amanda Seyfried or Chloe Grace Moretz.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chloe Grace Moretz

Alycia Debnam-Carey or Maggie Grace


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alycia Debnam-Carey

Evangeline Lilly (Actual Movie Wasp) vs. Mary Elizabeth Winstead (The Movie Wasp I Wanted)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Evangeline Lilly

Evangeline Lilly or Elizabeth Mitchell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:lauren 


Lilly

Kate Micucci or Peyton Royce...


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kate

Doctor Who companions....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Billie Piper is the hottest. Probably unpopular, I know. Very close between her and Jenna Coleman. 

Billie Piper vs. Sheridan Smith.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Billie's my second favorite - right after Freema.


Billie Piper vs. Megan Hilty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Billie Piper

PhantomoftheRing or Sarah Paulson?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Billie Piper
> 
> PhantomoftheRing or Sarah Paulson?


You're a Woman lol or just trolling?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> You're a Woman lol or just trolling?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sarah.

Sarah vs. Emma Roberts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sarah.










Kairi Sane or Charlotte Flair?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kairi vs. Zhang Ziyi


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

Zhang Ziyi vs Camila Giorgi


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Zhang Ziyi vs. Lady Death


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lady Death vs. Motoko Kusanagi


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lady Death vs. Tomo Kajiura


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

Margot Robbie vs some cartoon Tomo Kajiura

Might need to re-title this post, "after Margot Robbie, Which girl do you find more attractive?"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Some cartoon Tomo Kajiura vs. Fujiko Mine


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tomo Kajiura vs C.J. Perry


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

C.J. Perry vs. Aksana


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

What other choice is there after that GIF?

Oh yeah, I guess I'm supposed to post one now...
Um, 

Renee Young or Alexa Bliss? (I know it's random but I wanted two blondes)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Renee is the cute girl next door type, Alexa is hotter. So Alexa.










Liv Tyler or Alexandra Daddario.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alexandra Daddario

Mandy vs Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Scarlett Bordeaux.

Victoria Justice or Nina Dobrev.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nina Dobrev

Natalie Alyn Lind vs Dove Cameron


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Natalie Alyn Lind

Camila Banus vs Kate Mansi


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Camila Banus.

Sara Underwood vs. Ana Cheri.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ana Cheri


The battle of the female meteorologist from the Weather Channel.

Alex Wilson vs Liana Brackett


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Liana Brackett

Sonya Deville or Mandy Rose?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mandy Rose


Kairi Sane vs Liv Morgan


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Kairi Sane

Miss Elizabeth vs Miss Hancock


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Miss Hancock

Hannah Mouncey vs Caitlyn Jenner lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Neither

Cassidy Hubbarth or Kay Adams (NFL Network)


----------



## InternA (Feb 16, 2019)

They look kinda the same, imo...? but I'd have to go with Cassidy Hubbarth.

Liv Morgan or Mandy Rose?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mandy Rose

Amanda Pflugrad or Colleen Wolfe


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Colleen Wolfe 

Serinda Swan or Megan Fox


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Serinda Swan


Amber Heard or Brie Larson


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Amber Heard


Melanie Collins or Becky Hudson


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Becky Hudson

Olivia Munn or Olivia Wilde


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Olivia Wilde

Kate Hudson vs Naomi Watts


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kate Hudson. 

Emily Ratajkowski or Gigi Hadid.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Emily Ratajkowski


Kira Kosarin vs Victoria Justice


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kira Kosarin

Ryan Newman (actress) or Elizabeth Gillies


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ryan Newman. Its those eyes.


Billie Piper or Jenna Coleman


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jenna Coleman

Jennifer Lawrence or Rebecca Romjin


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rebecca Romjin


Conor Leslie or Melissa Benoist


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Melissa Benoist

Abby Huntsman (left) or Jillian Mele (right)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

:thelist

Abby Huntsman

Minka Kelly or Willa Holland


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Minka Kelly


Lacey Von Erich or April Jeanette Mendez


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lacey Von Erich


Eve Torres or Brie Bella


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Eve 

Carmella / Liv Morgan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eve Torres
Edit: Liv Morgan
Scarlett Bordeaux or Mandy Rose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mandy Rose

Candice LeRae or Mandy Rose?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mandy Rose or Light brunette Peyton Royce?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mandy Rose

Charly Arnolt or Noelle Foley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Noelle Foley

Ariana Grande or Camila Cabello?


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Ariana

Gal Gadot v Margot Robbie


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Rain said:


> Ariana
> 
> Gal Gadot v Margot Robbie


*DAMN THATS TOUGH I CANT EVEN ANSWER :monkey*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

But I can! 

Margot Robbie










A.J. Lee or Paige


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Paige

Delta Goodrem or Melissa Santos


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Melissa Santos

Stefanie Knight vs Angie Varona


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Ingrid Pitt v. Eva Green


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eva Green

Toni Storm vs Alexa Bliss?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Alexa Bliss

Taryn Terrell vs Mandy Rose


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Mandy Rose

Taylor Swift vs Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vanessa Hudgens

Stefanie Knight vs Angie Varona


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stefanie Knight

Barbie Blank or Maria Kanellis-Bennett


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbie Blank

Stephanie McMahon or AJ Lee?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

AJ Lee

Eve Torres or Candice Michelle


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Candice Michelle

Torrie Wilson now or Torrie Wilson in 2004


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Torrid Wilson in 2004

Katie McGrath or Andrea K Brooks


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Katie McGrath

Conor Leslie or Minka Kelly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Minka Kelly

Amy Jackson or Victoria Justice


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gotta give this one to Amy Jackson

Melissa Benoist or Chyler Leigh


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Melissa Benoist

Nina Dobrev or Victoria Justice


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nina Dobrev


Jennette McCurdy or Ariana Grande


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ariana Grande

Saoirse Ronan or Emma Stone


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

^

Emma Stone

Willa Holland or Emily Beth Rickards


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emma Stone

EDIT: Willa Holland

Rihanna or Beyonce


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beyonce

Tessa Blanchard or Taya Valkyrie


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Taya Valkyrie

Mandy Rose or Peyton Royce


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mandy Rose

Chelsea Peretti or Melissa Fumero


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Melissa Fumero

Aubrey Plaza or Mary Elizabeth Winstead


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mary Elizabeth Winstead

Maggie Q or Emilia Clarke


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mary Elizabeth Winstead


Edit: Maggie Q


Sarah Jeffery or Alexandra Park


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Emilia Clarke

Sarah Jeffery 

Rose McIver or Anna Hutchison


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rose McIver

Thia Megia or Camila Banus


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Camila Banus

Dylan Penn or Maja Krag?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Maja Krag

Abby Dowse or Becky Hudson


----------

